# young bengal in need of home or foster home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi my name is Kelly-joy I co run Animal Lifeline UK We help rescues with various thing such as home checking,Transport,Re homing,fostering etc . We have been asked by a pedigree cat rescue we with with to try to find an experienced home or foster home for a young Bengal who is about 18 to 21 months old. He has been neutered,Vaccinated,wormed and de flead and has had a full health check up with no health problems found.
He has sadly been re homed twice he attacked the new owners dog and the 2nd home he attacked a child on a trampoline. we are not sure if these attacks were just normal Bengal rough housing or were indeed vicious and would really like to find someone with Bengal experience to foster him to access his behaviour so we can get a better understanding of the type of home needed for him. He is currently in Northamptonshire but we will help with transport to get him elsewhere in the UK if anyone can help. If anyone can help please could you email me at
[email protected]

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

here is a pic of him. Can anyone help please?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Bengal cat Club Welfare have agreed to take him so they will be able to access him and find him the right home which is great news


----------

